# As a beginner, should I get an eletric instrument or a traditional one?



## Tallk show

I want to learn playing drum kit as a beginner, but find it difficult to choose a drum kit suitable for myself.
Many electronic instruments are designed for beginners, but my friend told me they are not as good as traditional type, since hi-tech always takes short.

What do you think?




 How about this one, *Pocketdrum*?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Rogerx

Tallk show said:


> I want to learn playing drum kit as a beginner, but find it difficult to choose a drum kit suitable for myself.
> Many electronic instruments are designed for beginners, but my friend told me they are not as good as traditional type, since hi-tech always takes short.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one, *Pocketdrum*?
> Any suggestions?


I suspect no drummers in the house, sorry .


----------



## david johnson

Get yourself a practice pad/sticks and learn the snare rudiments first.


----------

